# specialized vs cannondale vs GT vs norco vs felt



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

i am currently looking at 5 bikes. the specialized p2, cannondale chase 2, gt ruckus dj, norco 125, or felt straight shot. i am also looking at the p2 crmo. which bike is best for a begginer? ill be using it for trails, djs and eventually street, which bike is most versatile?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm partial to Cannondale but I like Norco and Specialized as well.


----------



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

any other opinions, also im thinking of a lower end bike like the ryde and the chase 3.


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

My biased opinion says the specialized, and the norco comes in second.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Norco makes great bikes, I'd give the one25 a try, I've ridden a friend's and it feel pretty rock solid.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd say the P2 or Norco.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I've ridden most of those bikes mentioned above. I own a P.2 and have found it to be extremly versatile, done everything from park to AM to DJ to street. Cannondale Chase is another good option. but Specialized Frames have treated me very well, especially the P.2. as for the P.2 cr-mo the frame feels really nice, but the components are a little on the low end. just get the P.2 complete bike and upgrade the fork if you want. same with the chase, its alright, but once you upgrade that dirtjam pro, its gold.


----------

